# 55 Gallon already established with fish



## InArizonaBay (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi everyone,

This is my first post on the site and as you can tell I am very interested in keeping a planted tank. I feel something is missing in my tank and it is clearly the lack of real plants. I've read through the threads and also quite a few articles but there are a few things I'd like some input on. I have a 55 gallon tank that has been established for over a year now and has quite a bit of fish (tetras, loaches, rams, etc..). For filteration I have an Eheim 2215 Canister filter and a Top Fin 60 HOB filter (which I will be getting rid of once i decide to put plants in). I currently have 40 lbs of CaribSea aquarium sand from petsmart (i know, don't make fun) and then real driftwood with plastic plants. My "ideal" tank would be about 1/4-1/3 of one side of my tank with just sand and no plants (kind of an open area) that slopes up into a more heavily planted area with the sand giving away to the appropriate substrate (EcoComplete and AquaSoil are what I've read "so far" as to being good). 

Ok just a quick question to see if I can even do this:
- I've read using those substrates mentioned above can alter my water chemistry as soon as they're put in, currently my tank is high 7's for pH, and I'm worried that my more delicate fish I slowly acclimated to this pH (german blue rams and cardinals) might be killed during this process. Is there any way around this or will this be a minimal effect? 

I have been keeping notes on substrates, lighting, and CO2 systems that I feel would work based on what I've read so far. I'll be asking technical questions later on : P Since patience is key to all of this I figured I would get some advice from you guys/gals. This site has been incredibly helpful. 

Thanks,
Kyle


----------



## InArizonaBay (Apr 20, 2009)

Ok I've read from several different sources that Eco Complete won't affect my pH/bicarbonate readings in the long term, I just want to make sure that when I add this stuff my fish won't be killed right away. If I need to do 50% water changes daily for the first week that is not a problem as long as the fish will be alright. When I went through a bout of ick about 8 months ago I did 50% water changes for 2 weeks with no problems and no deaths. I was thinking 3 20lb bags of Eco Complete then? Enough to get the slope I want with most likely some left over.


----------



## rjfurbank (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi--welcome to APC!

I did this on my 90 gallon a while back when I had the same idea about adding plants.

What I did was scoop out the old substrate and then add the new (I used Eco-Complete). I did this with all the fish still in the tank. It was very messy but everyone survived. I have seen others on this site catch all the fish and keep them in a bucket while you clean out the tank and arrange it how you want. This would probably be preferred.

One note--if you are going to use the ADA aquasoil you will definitely need to remove all the fish for an extended time (1-2 weeks) as this substrate will release large amounts of ammonia in the beginning.

For best results I would recommend adding CO2 to the tank--my plants did little more than survive until I added CO2 which was very frustrating when just starting out.

Good luck!

-Roy


----------



## InArizonaBay (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks for the reply! Today is my day off from work so I've been sitting here figuring out prices/setups etc. I've always loved fish keeping and this adds an entirely new element to it! I think I will go with the Eco Complete for now. My next question would be the lighting and with that comes CO2 it seems. I plan on getting a CO2 system. Any recommendations on what system I should get? So far I've seen "CO2 Pro System" and "Carbo-Plus". The "Carbo-Plus" seems the easiest although it is $200 of course, certainly not the cheapest thing haha. Also for lighting I was thinking of going with a system that has 260 watts, these always seem to be a combination of 2-65 watt 10,000k bulbs and 2-65 watt 6,700k bulbs. The cheapest I can find for a setup with this config. is $240 and up. I was wondering if I even need this much wattage (I would like to attempt some med. lighted plants) or if there is something cheaper out there that I'm not seeing in my quick search today.


----------



## brownietrout (Feb 5, 2009)

I have always had fish tanks with a few plants struggling to survive in them and then I started having major problems with black brush algae, BBA, I found this site and my how things have changed. MY main tank is a 55 gallon.I have been unable to change out my substrata since I will have to order it online and have it shipped and I can't afford that now. I did add co2, a DIY set up of 2-2liter bottles,run into a hagen mini filter for a reactor which is pointed at the intake of my canister filter and it is working like a charm, keeping my drop checker a nice light green so I am at around 30ppm. I started fertilizing using Sacheam products according to their dosing chart. I have 2-65 watt coralife compact fluorescent 8000 K. for a total of 2.4 watts per gallon. I am running an undergravel filter and a hang on back filter until my canister filter has had time to build up it's biological filter and then I will be removing the HOB (soon)
My plants are growing like crazy and I now have a tank full of plants and am having to prune some of them weekly 
I hope to get rid of the undergravel filter and put in some good substrata next fall but for now I am amazed at what differance a few changes have made.
Good luck and have fun!


----------



## InArizonaBay (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks for the reply brownietrout, I def. don't want to spend more than I need, maybe I should be opting for lower lighting then? How much did your lighting setup cost you?


----------



## brownietrout (Feb 5, 2009)

the fixture with bulbs were around 80 to 100 bucks each. If you want to grow some of the more demanding plants you may need more light but the things I have gotten so far are doing great.


----------



## rjfurbank (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi,

For the lighting I have one of the 2 x 54W T5 lights like listed here:

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3733+13822+16770&pcatid=16770

I have one of these and another fixture w/ 2 x 65W CF lighting over my 90. I ran only the T5 fixture for a while and it worked pretty well--you should be ok w/ only this one over your 55. I really like the T5's and this one has individual reflectors which make a big difference. It looks like it is backorderd at the Dr.'s but you may be able to find it elsewhere--$100 is a good deal IMO.

For CO2 I started with this set up and it got me going:

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3747+9935&pcatid=9935

I have been pleased with this set up as well. The bubble counter that comes w/ it is not good but I didn't use it anyway. You will still need to get a CO2 cylinder but can find these online or at a local welding store. I recommend the 10 lb cylinder--it should fit under the stand. I made the mistake of getting a 5 lb one which is nearly the same price as a 10 but runs out much quicker. Then I upgraded an got a 20 lb cylinder but it is ~1-2" too tall for my stand! Measure first . . .

I order lots of my aquarium stuff from Dr.'s Foster and Smith and have been really pleased w/ the service, price, etc. Just my 2 cents. . .

There is also a good site which is a sponsor on this forum that has lots of CO2 stuff that many people use and has lots of cool stuff--I have ordered from them as well and been v. pleased:

http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/

Good luck!


----------



## rodder4hire (Apr 17, 2009)

I just got a 216 watt 4' T5 off ebay for 139 delivered for my 70 gallon soon to be high tech tank.


----------



## InArizonaBay (Apr 20, 2009)

So should I opt for the 108 watt or look to find a deal on a 216 watt setup with the T5s? I want to try at least med. lighted plants and with 108/55= 1.96 wpg I'm not sure if this is enough although I will def. have a CO2 system. I feel since I'm a beginner the lighting you recommended rjfurbank would be alright at just 108? Just want to make sure before I purchase thanks for the responses!


----------



## rjfurbank (Jan 21, 2008)

I think you should be ok for med light plants at 2 x 54W T5 if you get the model with individual reflectors. I have read alot of posts here on the increased effectiveness of these lamps with individual reflectors (i.e. a reflector for each bulb--not just one for the whole fixture). 

I ran this much light over my 90g tank for a while and was still able to grow all of my plants with no ill-effects (some so-called "high-light plants"--albeit more slowly than before--but with lots of fast growing stems this can be desirable).

Check out some of the posts in the lighting forum on T5's w/ indiv. reflectors and you should be able to get a better feel for how much you will need for your plans.


----------



## InArizonaBay (Apr 20, 2009)

After reading the forums non stop while at work the last few days (haha) I feel that 2x54 w setup you originally linked me to rjfurbank should be fine since it has the individual reflectors. I've ordered 3 20# bags of eco complete, however I might pick up 1 or 2 more to get the sloping effect I want to go along with the 40lbs of sand currently in the tank (I'll be keeping it). 

The only other thing I need to focus on more is the CO2 system. I was thinking of the link you gave me for that along with a 10 lb. cylinder as well as a way to inject the CO2 into my canister filter. I think I will use my next day off (about a week from now) to add the substrate, clean my eheim canister filter, set up the lighting and add plants. The CO2 system will come later as I learn more on it. If I do this the plants I buy should be fine correct as long as I dose with a CO2 supplement in the meantime? Or do you think I should wait altogether? My only apprehension in waiting is I feel it will be too many things to worry about at once. I feel once I get the substrate/lighting/plants in for a week or two it will be less stressful on my fish when I decide to setup a CO2 and VERY SLOWLY begin to add CO2 as my PH lowers. 

Once again I just wanna thank everyone this site really is amazing.


----------

